# My flamingos are ready for Christmas....



## jujube (Dec 7, 2020)

Their noses blink when i press a button.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 7, 2020)

They are sooooo cute!


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 7, 2020)

Well,  someone is ready for Christmas


----------

